# διατηρητέο κτίριο



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2010)

Στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, τα λένε listed buildings. 

A listed building in the United Kingdom is a building which has been placed on the Statutory List of Buildings of Special Architectural or Historic Interest. [...]
A listed building may not be demolished, extended or altered without special permission from the local planning authority (who typically consult the relevant central government agency, particularly for significant alterations to the more notable listed buildings). ​
Στον Καναδά, βλέπω κάποια designated buildings.
Once a property has been designated under Part IV of the Act, a property owner must apply to the local municipality for a permit to undertake alterations to any of the identified heritage elements of the property or to demolish any buildings or structures on the property.​
Προς το παρόν, χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο. Αυτό που με απασχολεί ωστόσο είναι ότι ο όρος δεν είναι διαφανής για όλους τους αγγλόφωνους ομιλητές, δηλαδή τους εκτός ΗΒ. Τι θα προτείνατε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2010)

Παρότι μιλάμε για _preservation_ και _conservation_, αν αναζητήσεις την κατά λέξη μετάφραση, θα βρεις σελίδες στην Ελλάδα κυρίως.

Ωστόσο, ένας όρος που πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν διεθνώς αναγνωρίσιμος είναι ο *protected building*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2010)

Ίσως είναι υπερβολικοί για τη χρήση που θέλεις, αλλά στη λίστα της UNESCO με τα διατηρητέα μνημεία {από εκεί άραγε και το _listed_;} υπάρχουν και μερικοί άλλοι, ενδεχομένως χρήσιμοι χαρακτηρισμοί:

_monumental_
_representative_
_traditional_

(Από την αγγλική βίκη, World Heritage Site/Cultural Criteria.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> στη λίστα της UNESCO με τα διατηρητέα μνημεία {από εκεί άραγε και το _listed_;}



Ωραίο, αλλά είναι βρετανικό. Στο OED:
1968 R. H. McCall in P. Ward Conservation & Devel. Historic Towns & Cities iii. 110 Of 439 Listed buildings in the City [sc. Winchester], 9 on the Statutory List have been wholly or partly demolished.    
1971 P. Gresswell Environment 150 There are now about 120,000 ‘listed’ buildings in England.    _Ibid_., An owner can also be threatened with compulsory purchase if he fails to keep a listed building in reasonable repair.    
1973 Country Life 29 Mar. 866/2 The highest price, about £54,000, was paid for the Wealden farmhouse, a listed building that probably dates from the 17th century.​
Κι άλλα εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listed_building#History


----------



## jurgarden (Jun 26, 2010)

Listed building. Είχα κάνει μια αρχιτεκτονική μετάφραση και είναι ο δόκιμος όρος...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2010)

jurgarden said:


> Listed building. Είχα κάνει μια αρχιτεκτονική μετάφραση και είναι ο δόκιμος όρος...



Έτσι λέγονται και στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, αλλά και στις ΗΠΑ.


----------

